
Why Snowflake is about to raise $3bn in a record software IPO - Anon84
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/09/15/why-snowflake-is-about-to-raise-3bn-in-a-record-software-ipo
======
satya71
The valuation doesn't make sense to me. They're expected to make $1B in
revenue over the next 12 months. Their losses are growing. AWS, GCP, and Azure
have competitive offerings, may be others do too. How are they worth $33B?

